# Stupid Cow



## herfrds (Mar 23, 2011)

After 2 days of snow one of our cows that we put in the corral decided to have her calf in the middle of the biggest slop hole in the corral.
Got the hot box going and grabbed the calf sled and got him in the barn.
Found out later he weighed 89 pounds.

Had to wash all my clothes because I was covered with mud, poo and pee. I was soaked.
I was calling that cow some pretty bad words.  There was a better spot in the other end of the corral she could have had her calf in.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 24, 2011)

Same problem here.  Only the calf was dead when I found her.  8" of heavy wet snow here, with bottomless mud below.  Near 0 here by morning.  21 cows due to calf in the next 2 days.


----------



## goodhors (Mar 24, 2011)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Same problem here.  Only the calf was dead when I found her.  8" of heavy wet snow here, with bottomless mud below.  Near 0 here by morning.  21 cows due to calf in the next 2 days.


Sorry jhm, guess there is no rest for the wicked!  Hope you had a good time to pay for this weather!!  I would be up about every hour to try preventing another lost calf and I bet you will be also.  Hard to lose them when mother is just stupid.  ARGG!!!  I will keep my fingers crossed for you, no more losses.


----------



## herfrds (Mar 24, 2011)

Had a cow calve last night or early this morning is a better description. Just off of the straw we put out for their bedding. Poor calf was trying to get up and was sliding down the hill on the frozen snow.
Put her in the hot box and that was one happy calf.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 24, 2011)

Same as you guys snow on mud here and 2 cows going to drop any day. Minus 12 tonight so might improve the ground. 
Herfrds - thats a good weight


----------



## herfrds (Mar 24, 2011)

Royd that is a bit higher then we like. 
Like the weights to be in the lower to mid 80's start getting up there close to the 90's and the calf starts having trouble getting up quickly.
noticed that this year. Had some below 80 pounds that were up and going full steam within an hour of birth and the ones over that took longer.


----------

